
Read and Write Other Process Memory - ingve
http://nullprogram.com/blog/2016/09/03/
======
kovrik
Nice!

Reminds me of good old days of using ArtMoney to cheat in games (surprised
that ArtMoney is still alive!).

------
tptacek
If you've got read and write for remote process memory, and you're OK with
living dangerously, you have execution control (and thus breakpoints) as well;
you can just do what Detours did, and install trampolines.

~~~
gruez
>you can just do what Detours did, and install trampolines

nitpick: I think you meant hooks, not trampolines. Trampolines are the stubs
that handle the original code that were overwritten by the hook. Approximately
how it works is jmp -> detour -> trampoline -> rest of original function.

